
Snow Leopard name all about appeasing PowerPC customers - timr
http://blogs.computerworld.com/snow_leopard_name_all_about_appeasing_powerpc_customers
======
icky
As I read that article, I could feel my brain cells committing seppuku.

------
petercooper
There might be an inkling of a point in that piece if Tiger didn't work on
PowerPC, but it does. So why not Snow Tiger? The point doesn't stand.

------
mcormier
I also thought maybe snow leopard will fall under the 10.5 label, however
apple insider has a screenshot up of 10.6 from the snow leopard developer
preview.

[http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/08/06/10/apple_seeds_ip...](http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/08/06/10/apple_seeds_iphone_build_5a331_os_x_10_6_build_10a96_safari_4.html)

